# stopping rats from breeding



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

i want to get rats but im worried about them breeding out of control like everything else here does, what is the best way to stop rats breeding. can you spay them if its possible id like to give that a go ive spayed cattle and dogs before it cant really be to different to them can it. Im also open to other ideas that you may have. thankyou


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Umm for some heloful advice..How about not have males and females?? Stick to one gender ??


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

Read A RATTAKISS RUCKUSS!!! That's my post. Stick to boys or girls not both. You will thank me for it. Sharlee.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I agree w/ the above posts, but to answer your question, it would be possible to spay the girl or neuter the boy.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

The _easiest_ way to not have pet rats breed is to keep only males or only females. This also works well for those on a budget, ie, the typical rat owner/human being.

The second easiest way is to spay or neuter. 

Good job knowing to keep the population down!


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice people, you give me a few things to be looking into
now....


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Ive had rats before, but this time i want a few so they can play together..

I think i want all males, because my last one was male, and he was so big.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Males only is a good way, because males are easy to tell from the girls and you cannot buy them already pregnant. (If you buy at pet stores, ignorant sales people sometimes sell you the wrong gender as well. It's good to have some knowledge how to tell them apart yourself)


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Males have huge ball sacks, seems easy to tell, i would buy adults.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

geebus said:


> i want to get rats but im worried about them breeding out of control like everything else here does


*snort*
i think you're reading the multiple threads started by 3 or 4 newbies, or the hundred threads started by kids who sign up to get a couple questions answered and then never come back. those of us who are responsible don't let our rats get pregnant, on purpose or accidentally (i have no problem with breeders who have had formal training, are breeding to better the breed, and know what to expect/how to handle things, but am not impressed by "breeders" whose first question is "can anyone tell me what color the babies will be?!")

to answer your question, i agree with everyone else: stick to one gender. if you're going to have both, you should have two cages, completely non-escapable, far away from each other, and your rats should never be allowed to play with each other, etc. as well as males having prominent testicles, you can see nipples on females at a fairly young age.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

im sticking to one gender, but was going to de-sex them regardless..
i like males for the bigger size.. but if females play more... oh
its sssssssooooooooooo hard to pick!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

well start with a couple males, you want to have them neutered anyway so do that in. then in at least 3 weeks after their neuter go get a girlie or two and you can have both genders and still not worry about pregnancies. this is what i do. i have 13 rats. 5 males and 8 females. 4 of my males are neutered and 3 live with the girls. my 5th male has a heart condition that means he cannot undergo an operation and so he and one of my neutered males live in a different cage together. i've had rats for over 5 years now and the only time i had babies was when i bought females that were already pregnant (didn't know until after i had them home...). 

try to get all your rats from a shelter if possible of course. just for the sake of saving them from being euthanized for the crime of just being homeless. but too, if you get females from there you can be gauranteed they are not pregnant. otherwise only get females from a store that either only sells females or that separates by gender. otherwise you could have a pet store surprise.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Your best bet is to stick with one gender . Otherwise there is ALWAYS the chance of an 'oops' litter. 

Remember to always have 2 or more at a time as well. Rats are very social creatures and need other rats for company.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok well, i know someone who will sell me a group of brothers 
(or sisters)... so im looking at that..

But if i did get from a rescue type mob... would it matter if for
example i got a group of females, if they ahve had a litter already?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

No. Why would it?


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Forensic said:


> No. Why would it?


I don't know, thats why i asked, for all i know females could
be less social or keen on interaction with other females after
having a litter..


----------



## cute-rat (Jun 25, 2008)

I have only ever had one rat at a time. So far this has proven very effective at not producing babies. I do wonder if my rat is a mary in the making though. hehehe


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Girls personalities do not change after having a litter. Its best if they never had a litter as it takes a toll on their bodies...which is why good breeders will only breed a doe 2-3 times MAX in their lifetime.

Rats are very individual so broad statements like that are usually not true.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

cute-rat said:


> I have only ever had one rat at a time. So far this has proven very effective at not producing babies. I do wonder if my rat is a mary in the making though. hehehe


Poor lonely rattums.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

cute-rat said:


> I have only ever had one rat at a time. So far this has proven very effective at not producing babies. I do wonder if my rat is a mary in the making though. hehehe



Yeah i was the same, but its become clear that they at the very least 
naturally live in social groups... do some reading in this website..
and will learn the things needed to add another rat so they can be mates.


Good luck, and on take it too heart if you people are very critical of you!


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

geebus said:


> Males have huge ball sacks, seems easy to tell, i would buy adults.


HUGE ball sacks.

I considered fixing my boys - before I got them. I read a lot about it and according to what I read on the net it's easier and safer to fix the boys then the girls. and it MIGHT help to keep the boys from marking everything in sight and should help with any aggresive behavior.

also, usually they neuter the males through the abdominal area - but if they do it through the scrotum it's suppose to be a lot more painful for the rattie. However, neutering in general is suppose to have less complications than spaying. 

But keep in mind - after you neuter your rat it isn't instantly sterile.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Suzuks said:


> But keep in mind - after you neuter your rat it isn't instantly sterile.


It isn't? .... 8O holy geebus batman


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It takes 2-3 weeks before a male is completely infertile.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I know the general consensus here is 2-3 weeks. However sperm can survive up to 5 weeks after a neuter so be careful !


----------

